# Skull and Candle



## lonerogue2 (Sep 30, 2008)

Evening guys and gals,

So i was browsing the forums as I often do and came across this thread: http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/71290-fake-skull-candle.html by Scourge...and got me thinking, I think i can do that... just with a really lesser quality skull lol... so here is the beginnings of my own Skull and candle... its still a work in progress...

Items used:

1. Plaster of Paris and skull mold
2. 1 battery operated tea light
3. Black poster board
4. Brown shoe polish
5. Black paint (crayola water based...Do not recommend..acrylic would be better)
6. Hot glue gun / glue

Ok, so i saw everyones candles on the how to section made from PVC and really wanted to make some, but a) didnt have pvc, b) no way of cutting it even if i did have pvc, c) didnt want to spend the money on it right now... so the solution?... Black Poster Board for 99 cents 

I got my tea light, wraped a section of poster board around it, and glued it in place just tight enough where it will hold the candle, but i can remove it to turn it on and off. 

next step, cover and glue to make it look like melted wax, and paint with crappy water crayola paints... next time i will use better stuff.

the skull is self explanatory... after is was cast i began covering is brown shoe polish to age it... im not finished with it, but the polish was giving me a headache so i put it away for now. afterwards i plan on sealing it with something. but anyways, here is the progress...


----------



## lonerogue2 (Sep 30, 2008)

*More Fun with candles*

So I enjoyed the candle thing so much i put this together... will make a nice accent to something.. maybe a grave (which is my next project)


----------



## Calloween (Mar 8, 2009)

You should use the bucky next It would be worth the $.


----------



## lonerogue2 (Sep 30, 2008)

I think i want to keep the bucky clean, maybe use him as a stand alone, or make some mache casts of him or something. I cant bring myself to pour hot glue all over a beautiful bucky skull. lol


----------



## slightlymad (May 8, 2006)

Nice work been digging for some inspiration myself


----------



## Mr.PumpkinGrin (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm actually a real big fan of the cheap plug in candles that joann fabrics has for $2.89 and replacing the bulb with a flickering flame bulb. I've used them numerous times for candles in skulls projects, no pictures...bummer... 
Just get a foam skull of sorts, the ones from Michaels near halloween are awesome, drill a hole big enough for the candle chord, pull through, hot glue the candle in, with the brass stand removed that is. Then I actually get wax and drip it down the candle side. With enough you get an awesome result. Next time I do it I'll post pics, but the outcome is priceless. It's not a moving prop and you don't have to worry about the wax breaking because, well, it's all on the skull!


----------



## theedwin (Sep 25, 2008)

I love the candles with the moss! Great work!


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

Rogue, can I get a tutorial of your candles? They're amazing!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

lonerogue2 said:


> So I enjoyed the candle thing so much i put this together... will make a nice accent to something.. maybe a grave (which is my next project)


The texture on the candles is great. How did you do that?


----------



## lonerogue2 (Sep 30, 2008)

The texture was done by using a 5 dollar mini hot glue gun, i started from the top and basically made big U patterns, making sure i covered the entire thing. once the glue dried, i painted it flat black. 

@ Dragon: the "tutorial" is reeealy simple. basically cut out black construction paper, and form it around your tea light and glue it. (think toilet paper roll core, or paper towel roll) after that, cover in hot glue in the above mentioned way, then simply paint. you can accent it by adding the spanish moss or anything else you think looks cool


----------



## KING'S CRYPT (Mar 31, 2009)

That is cool!!!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks for sharing - I love the texture.


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

I was just thinking... I could go to the dollar store and get a bunch of real different sized candles and cut out the top inside so I can set the light in, then just use the glue gun on the outside to make that effect. A buck a candle really isn't bad, you think? Compared to this and PVC it's a lot more expensive though.


----------



## lonerogue2 (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah, I was surprised how cheap PVC actually is. For 3 bucks you can get 1.5 inch like 6 foot long piece of pipe... you could make a bunch of candles with that. Although I was also thinking about real candles... if you hollow out the center...and thin out the sides, you could get a good glow going on within the first few inches of wax i bet. Might be worth a try


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

lonerogue2 said:


> Yeah, I was surprised how cheap PVC actually is. For 3 bucks you can get 1.5 inch like 6 foot long piece of pipe... you could make a bunch of candles with that. Although I was also thinking about real candles... if you hollow out the center...and thin out the sides, you could get a good glow going on within the first few inches of wax i bet. Might be worth a try



Right. And with real candles they're heavier and less likely to be blown over.


----------



## KY_haunter (Jun 24, 2009)

I like the way Lonerogue2 did all this. Great stuff. Your 4 candles with the moss looks superb. Awesome job there!

For those worried about making candles with construction paper and having it blow over, I'd suggest just buying a metal washer the size you need and gluing that inside flush or a little above flush with the bottom of the construction paper. Fill that up with a few small rocks and that will keep a solitary construction paper candle from blowing over in a gust of wind. The weight of the washer plus small rocks with all that glue will make it sturdy enough.


On the PvC verse buying candles: I cut up a 2 inch PvC pipe today at work. The pipe was 10 feet long and cost $3.47. That gave me . . .

1 twelve inch candle part.
2 ten inch
3 nine inch
4 six inch
5 four inch
4 three inch
2 two inch parts.

So I'll have 21 candles (when done) for $3.47 + the cost of hot glue. Pretty good deal


----------

